# PISTOL GRIP FOR SHOTGUN



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

hey guys just wondering if the pistol grip shotgun works well in the woods during the turkey season


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

yea remington came out with one this year i was thinking about buying one i like the way it feels and how you can hold it steady and still call.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

goin tatical for turkey?


----------



## Yelp softly (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a Benelli with the Steady grip and I love it. Holding it is much easier and a more natural position for your hand and forearm. Your muscles don't fatigue as easy when that gobbler is approaching and you are trying to sit motionless for 30 minutes.

If your arms have ever gotten so tired, you wished the turkey would leave so you move, then you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## kruger08k (Feb 9, 2008)

Yelp softly said:


> I have a Benelli with the Steady grip and I love it. Holding it is much easier and a more natural position for your hand and forearm. Your muscles don't fatigue as easy when that gobbler is approaching and you are trying to sit motionless for 30 minutes.
> 
> If your arms have ever gotten so tired, you wished the turkey would leave so you move, then you know what I'm talking about.


I agree, I bought one too and I love it, I swung around a tree one armed to get my first tom this year, probably wouldnt have gotten a shot off without the steadygrip


----------

